# Almost an OOPs



## YotaBota (Feb 3, 2022)

I was on the lathe facing a spacer and using the cross feed close to the chuck. I went to engage the cross feed (red handle) but hit the half nut (black handle) instead,,,,,,yikes,,, I got it stopped in time but it was to close to the chuck for comfort. The handles are not that close together but close enough that I grabbed the wrong one.




I do more cross feeding than threading so the solution is fairly easy, take the handle off the half nut and put it back on as required, you can see the handle laying on the base.




Just another thing to be careful of.
Learn from the mistakes of others, you'll not live long enough to make all the mistakes yourself.


----------



## Darren (Feb 3, 2022)

My leadscrew has a clutch. When i'm not threading, i keep it disengaged. Yours might too.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 3, 2022)

No such luck for the 1120. I looked up your 1660 and the manual shows the clutch but there is no such animal on my machine. It was worth a shot though, thanks


----------



## Darren (Feb 3, 2022)

On the 1660, the gearbox has to be set for a threading feed before the leadscrew turns. 

My emco v13 has a sliding clutch on the leadscrew itself.  So I just keep it disconnected when not threading.  

Without that ability to stop the leadscrew, your solution is great.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

All mine has is an interlock. You can have either one but not both. No clutches. 

Ive never done that but I'm gunna see if I can take my handle off too. 

Ps - I truly believe what you said. The best way to learn is from other people's mistakes!


----------



## Darren (Feb 3, 2022)

The interlock wasn't the issue here. Grabbing the wrong handle was. If he had a clutch, the leadscrew wouldn't be turning,  nothing would have happened.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

dfloen said:


> The interlock wasn't the issue here. Grabbing the wrong handle was. If he had a clutch, the leadscrew wouldn't be turning,  nothing would have happened.



Sorry Darren, I wasn't suggesting it was. I was just saying that's all I have in the way of any protection at all. 

I do plan to remove the half nut handle. I could see myself grabbing the wrong handle some day.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I was on the lathe facing a spacer and using the cross feed close to the chuck. I went to engage the cross feed (red handle) but hit the half nut (black handle) instead,,,,,,yikes,,, I got it stopped in time but it was to close to the chuck for comfort. The handles are not that close together but close enough that I grabbed the wrong one.
> View attachment 20628
> I do more cross feeding than threading so the solution is fairly easy, take the handle off the half nut and put it back on as required, you can see the handle laying on the base.
> View attachment 20629
> ...



Thanks for sharing this... in fields like engineering they bury their mistakes to avoid potential liability leading to many missed learning opportunities


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> The handles are not that close together but close enough that I grabbed the wrong one.



Just curious. What is the handle to the right of your half nut handle?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 3, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Thanks for sharing this... in fields like engineering they bury their mistakes to avoid potential liability leading to many missed learning opportunities



Doctors bury their mistakes, Engineers can't  That was our moto when I was attending University.


----------



## Darren (Feb 3, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Sorry Darren, I wasn't suggesting it was. I was just saying that's all I have in the way of any protection at all.
> 
> I do plan to remove the half nut handle. I could see myself grabbing the wrong handle some day.


gotcha, was just adding some clarification.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 3, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What is the handle to the right of your half nut handle?


That's the chuck locking key in it's storage location, the square end is in a hole in the bed.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> That's the chuck locking key in it's storage location, the square end is in a hole in the bed.



Too funny! 

Much better place to keep it than up on the gear box like I do!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 3, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Much better place to keep it than up on the gear box like I do!



That's where I keep mine as well


----------



## DPittman (Feb 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I was on the lathe facing a spacer and using the cross feed close to the chuck. I went to engage the cross feed (red handle) but hit the half nut (black handle) instead,,,,,,yikes,,, I got it stopped in time but it was to close to the chuck for comfort. The handles are not that close together but close enough that I grabbed the wrong one.
> View attachment 20628
> I do more cross feeding than threading so the solution is fairly easy, take the handle off the half nut and put it back on as required, you can see the handle laying on the base.
> "
> ...


Smart sand easy solution.  

"you'll not live long enough to make all the mistakes yourself" ....I was on a pretty good roll myself for the first 50+ years but now the challenge is remember not to repeat them.


----------

